

Will the RIAA Win? - Legal Overview of $222,000 Appeal - jamiequint
http://www.news.com/8301-13578_3-9793438-38.html?tag=nefd.pulse

======
johnarama
This case is just perverted. Here in France I can go to the public library and
check out any CD I want for two weeks. So look how easy it is to get music I
never paid for. This case illustrates the danger of using apps such as Kazaa
(or Limewire or eMule...). People should use private peer to peer apps, which
are 100% legal, such as GigaTribe: <http://www.gigatribe.com>

